# Bart - Navy Seal Dog Killed in Afganistan



## Allie512 (Sep 28, 2010)

Navy SEAL Team 6 Military Dog And His Handler Killed in Afghanistan | i Love Dogs

https://www.facebook.com/pages/In-M...American-Hero-War-Dog/131732103588058?sk=wall

On August 6, 30 service members including a military dog were killed when their Chinook helicopter was shot down by a rocket-propelled grenade in Afghanistan.
Tragically, 22 of those killed were members of the Navy SEALs and several were part of the famous SEAL Team 6 unit that took down Osama bin Laden earlier this year with another military dog named Cairo.
According to latimes.com, “SEAL Team 6 is divided into numerous detachments that rotate into Afghanistan. The SEALs who killed Bin Laden were handpicked and considered the top members of the unit.”
Wavy.com states that SEAL Team 6 member John “Jet Li” Douangdara and his military dog, Bart, were among those who were killed in the attack.
Douangdara worked as the lead dog handler for his unit, reaching the title of On August 6, 30 service members including a military dog were killed when their Chinook helicopter was shot down by a rocket-propelled grenade in Afghanistan.
Tragically, 22 of those killed were members of the Navy SEALs and several were part of the famous SEAL Team 6 unit that took down Osama bin Laden earlier this year with another military dog named Cairo.
According to latimes.com, “SEAL Team 6 is divided into numerous detachments that rotate into Afghanistan. The SEALs who killed Bin Laden were handpicked and considered the top members of the unit.”
Wavy.com states that SEAL Team 6 member John “Jet Li” Douangdara and his military dog, Bart, were among those who were killed in the attack.
Douangdara worked as the lead dog handler for his unit, reaching the title of Master at Arms.
Both Bart and Douangdara have memorial pages on Facebook, where friends and strangers alike are thanking them for their service.
The Navy SEALs maintain a Facebook page of their own, “Fallen US Navy SEALs,” where people pay their respects and remember those who are lost.
Bart and Douangdara are both listed on the site as part of the unit that was killed while supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.
Master at Arms.
Both Bart and Douangdara have memorial pages on Facebook, where friends and strangers alike are thanking them for their service.
The Navy SEALs maintain a Facebook page of their own, “Fallen US Navy SEALs,” where people pay their respects and remember those who are lost.
Bart and Douangdara are both listed on the site as part of the unit that was killed while supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

That's so sad. May they all rest in peace


----------



## Branko (Feb 11, 2010)

Rip


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't understand why they keep stuffing so many SEALs in one chinook that is a super easy target for the enemy. So many special forces units have died because of chinooks that it's ridiculous.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I think trained with Randy Hare......


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

So were Douangdara and Bart the ones that participated in the raid on OBL?? I am confused. I had originally heard that none of the OBL team were involved. RIP, to all of the fallen including Bart.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

America lost some of it's finest soldiers…..may these hero's rest in peace. I pray that God comforts their family in this time of sorrow. 

Bart….a dog who served and died for this country as well…..there is a special place across rainbow bridge for this K9.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

DharmasMom said:


> So were Douangdara and Bart the ones that participated in the raid on OBL?? I am confused. I had originally heard that none of the OBL team were involved. RIP, to all of the fallen including Bart.


No, the dog in the OBL raid was named Cairo. I too do not understand the thinking that puts so many members of an elite team in the same helicopter, especially one as troubled as the Chinook. Even CEO's of major corporations are smart enough to travel separately from other top executive officers - just in case. Whoever OK'd this arrangement ought to be fired. Sad and unnecessary loss of life.......if they had been split into smaller groups for transit, many would have survived. 
_______________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

the reason they were all in the CHinook is that it was a rescue mission. They had been in a **** of a battle and they were being extracted ASAP


----------

